# Pipe carving kit



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Who produces a nice kit? I would like to carve my own shape but dont want the hassle of fitting a stem or drilling the bowl ect. I mean I have the capabilites I just dont feel like tackling it. Maybe down the road someday but for now I just want to shape one. Im looking for a plateau with a bent stem.


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

I would love to know also.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I bought one from Pipesandcigars about two years ago.
Unfortunately, it *still *looks like this:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd use it just like that looks pretty cool smoke a bowl!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Tobacco barn carries quite a few kits.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

There's a Savinelli one.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Good kits available here:

Pipe Making Information and Supplies from PIMO Pipe Craft
J.H. Lowe Briar
Penguin Briar - Hand Crafted Briar Pipes

Much good pipe making info here:

Pipe Makers' Forum - the only forum site for pipe makers on the web


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Hermit said:


> I bought one from Pipesandcigars about two years ago.
> Unfortunately, it *still *looks like this:


A guy who works at a local B&M smokes an "unfinished" pipe like that, he says that it works just fine.


----------

